# The range, any preferences?



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

So I'm looking for different ranges cause the one I've used so far is indoor, very warm inside, with only 8 lanes. Somewhat cramped. I called the only other range in town, a 12 lane, that stated "first come, first served" which gave me the impression that it's crowded, possibly with one or more less safe than me individuals. Too many "strangers". I'd like to believe everyone I'm shooting with is as careful as me. 

There's an outdoor range about 30 min. away, $15 all day. Aside from the NC heat, sounds a little more open, maybe a little less restrictive. I don't know. Better.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I joined a private outdoor range that is unattended, and I can go any time during daylight hours. However, since the recent upsurge in gun enthusiasm, it gets pretty well swarmed on weekends, and I am a little nervous about some of the newbies. 

So I have started getting there at daylight, and getting finished before the punks start rolling in with all their 'tactical' crap. It's working out well for me, since I'm an early riser, with the extra advantage of allowing me first chance at all the new brass from the evening before.

I've picked up so much .40 S&W brass, by mistake, that now I'm gonna have to buy a .40 caliber pistol.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

If you're close to Wake County, check out the Wake County Range.

http://www.wakegov.com/firingrange/default.htm


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Good link Todd. It's about 40 min. from my home, as we're near Rt. 1 also. Thanks


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

PD: for drills and such I like my local dungeon. Dark, cramped and just yucky. Sorta simulates my room in the middle of the night oops: :anim_lol should someone surpise me. I like to practice 'nightstand presentation', meaning the firearm is on the lane's table and I step up, grab it and double/triple tap various "threats" one handed and two handed, sighted and unsighted. 
I was using dark glasses too w/ a lamp in my support hand till someone complained. Same prson could not hit a 25yd SF target at 10y, but, clanged the clip and downed the line 5 rounds later after whining....:anim_lol: I stayed, he went. :smt033

Target/plink/hi-power/slow fire: well lit indoors or outdoors so as to better see the sights and bull. My eyes aint fer much anymore and I needs ta see fer that kinda shooting.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

To bad you are not in western North Carolina


----------



## fliperoo (May 22, 2009)

*24/7/365*

i hit this little range in putnam, ct. membership gets you the combo to the gated driveway and the combo to the indoor range door. dank, dirty...little potbelly stove in the corner. best of all...it's always open...if you feel like squeezing off a few at 3 am on christmas morning...have a ball.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

*Ranges....*

I'll bet if you look around a little, you'll find a range much like the one I use at my local gun club. They have both indoor and outdoor ranges, and employ range safety officers whenever there's anyone shooting to insure the safety of all shooters. At my range, I've seen few unsafe incidents, and if it even looks like someone is getting stoopid, they're escorted from the firing line rather quickly and photographed so managment won't forget them, and told to not return. But I'd love find one like fliperoo found, I keep strange hours and my schedule allows shooting at weird times.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Tony, why too bad about western NC?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Tony has his own range....

Might be a little out of the way for you. Just outside Goldsboro:
http://encfiringrange.com/index_files/Page266.html

BTW, Range 1 in Bunnlevel is still for sale...and is only open Sat/Sun to non-members


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> Tony has his own range....


Very nice.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm going to try Range 1 first. I wanted to go there last week, but it was hot and I didn't feel like standing in the sun all day. I sure hope whoever ends up owning the place keeps it open! I was looking around for membership info, then I realized, it might not be there next month. Oh well. Goldsboro is an hour from my shop, so I'll check it out as well. Website isn't working very well right now so I'll be checking back. Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

twomode said:


> I'm going to try Range 1 first. I wanted to go there last week, but it was hot and I didn't feel like standing in the sun all day.


 The firing line is covered. So is the Goldsboro one.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

twomode said:


> Tony, why too bad about western NC?


I have a range to shoot at, check the photo gallery


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Tony, I looked at the gallery, there seems to be more than one. Can you post a link? 

Bruce, I looked at the link for Range 1, looks like we'll be headed there this Saturday. What's up with the for sale sign?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

twomode said:


> Bruce, I looked at the link for Range 1, looks like we'll be headed there this Saturday. What's up with the for sale sign?


The owner decided he needed to retire (health reasons as I understand it). The place has been for sale almost 2 years now (fall '07).


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, good for him, too bad for us. I hope he finds someone to take over, or buy the place. Do you shoot there? Or does anyone else here use this range? Since I'm planning on being there Saturday, maybe we might say hello. 

Thanks for the reply.

Duh, closed for the 4th!


----------

